# Were you fat as a kid?



## fat hiker (Nov 17, 2009)

This thread is inspired by a similar thread over on the main Dim board, and by Happy Wanderer's recent comment in the Halloween thread about having been 200 pounds when he was 10 years old.

For my part, I don't remember any weights, and I was never the fattest guy in my class (though I was friends with the boy who out weighed by a good 50 pounds in grade 5, and who was certainly well into the 300s by grade 12), but I always thought of myself as fat - and that wasn't very positive for me then (it took discovering Dimensions and Fat!So? as an adult to change my opinion...).

So, were you a fat kid? A fat teen? or did BHM-ness come to you as a adult?


----------



## escapist (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is the funny thing, I was told I was fat, I thought I was fat, looking back, I was not fat! I didn't start to really get big till I was mid teens. Even at that I'm not sure how much of it was really fat. I was 275 lbs, Benching my own weight, doing 1 armed push-ups, and sprinting with the rest of the football team. I could have been in better shape but really not that much, I got down to 250 (I shot up to 320 lbs) by the time I was 19 I would regularly run a 7-8 minute mile, not bad for a big guy.

I might have been a bit chunky but it was really nothing that learning to eat the right foods and exercise a bit more wouldn't have taken care of.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 17, 2009)

ignore this.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep. specifically, I remember being about 200 in 7th grade, when I was 12. And I'm a nerd who spent the majority (tralation: all) his spare time lounging around. Not a whole lot of muscle. Though, with growth spurts and swim team and the like in high school, it hasn't changed much and I've added muscle mass, so all in all I'm a twig by comparison to middle school.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> ignore this.



Why?

Escapist, as always, your tale is inspirational. Sometimes I wish I had gone out for football in high school... but I was much more the academic geek.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Why?



..because I deleted my post..


----------



## escapist (Nov 18, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Why?
> 
> Escapist, as always, your tale is inspirational. Sometimes I wish I had gone out for football in high school... but I was much more the academic geek.



Well like Chicken Legs said: "_You are a nerd and a jock with a candy coating of humor_". Yeah don't let my athleticism fool you. I was in drama, yearbook, and I did most the school's posters and T-shirts; even after I left school they continued to offer to pay me to make the T-shirts. I later went on to get a degree in Computer Science. The football my Father made me do, I have no complaints about it though. I learned some amazing stuff about myself and life via my experiences training for football and playing football.

As to thatgirl08's post, I'm guessing its a good thing I missed it.


----------



## Horseman (Nov 18, 2009)

Simply put, no.

I was always bigger than the other kids, both in height and (more than most kids) weight. In kids' wrestling, I wrestled 105 in fourth grade. But I was about 5-foot-2 already and not at all hefty.

In a single summer, I went from 5-6 and 145 pounds to 5-10 and 175. Still very height-weight proportional.

By the age of 16, I was 6-3 and 207. Unfortunately, I never grew any taller.

I was never "ripped," even when in the best shape of my life, as a freshman in college. I weighed 228 then.

I'd like to get back to within 10 or 20 percent of that, at least.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> As to thatgirl08's post, I'm guessing its a good thing I missed it.



Um, can I ask why you're assuming I was saying something negative?


----------



## escapist (Nov 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Um, can I ask why you're assuming I was saying something negative?



Sure its a free country you can ask    :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> Sure its a free country you can ask    :happy:



 Way to assume the worst. 

For the record, what was in my original post was a link to the thread on the main board because I thought it might be of interest until I realized that he had acknowledged that there was already a thread about it there so I figured, no need to tell him again.


----------



## escapist (Nov 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Way to assume the worst.
> 
> For the record, what was in my original post was a link to the thread on the main board because I thought it might be of interest until I realized that he had acknowledged that there was already a thread about it there so I figured, no need to tell him again.



Thats HORRIBLE OF YOU! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU WOULD DO THAT!  heheheehh :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I know I'm a terrible person.


----------



## escapist (Nov 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I know I'm a terrible person.



You should be SPANKED!  :blush:


----------



## djudex (Nov 19, 2009)

I was a skinny bugger.


----------



## ep3er (Nov 19, 2009)

I wasn't fat. I was fluffy and still am.


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm the Wanderer who made that comment, btw: I know it's confusing having two Wanderers, one Happy, but that's what happens online...

I started out a preemie; born at seven months, I was downright puny! Mother promptly started feeding me up.

Around age 6, it started having an effect. Before I knew it, I was truly "fat and happy"; I may have weighed 200 pounds, but I still ran, and played on the swing set, and even climbed fences like any other kid. (Our fence was never quite the same after that...)

Sadly, around age 12 I overheard my mother talking about how much it cost to keep me in Husky-sized pants. Being a good boy, I promptly put myself on a successful diet... and have been trying to fatten myself up properly for years now that I'm the one in charge of my wardrobe.


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 26, 2009)

Wanderer said:


> I'm the Wanderer who made that comment, btw: I know it's confusing having two Wanderers, one Happy, but that's what happens online...
> 
> ... and have been trying to fatten myself up properly for years now that I'm the one in charge of my wardrobe.



Sorry, Wanderer, didn't mean to confuse the two of you....

And, may your gaining diet be as successful as your losing diet was! Had you not dieted, and grown according to the average the growth curve, you would have doubled your weight at 10 years old by the time you were 18...


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 27, 2009)

fat hiker said:


> Sorry, Wanderer, didn't mean to confuse the two of you....
> 
> And, may your gaining diet be as successful as your losing diet was! Had you not dieted, and grown according to the average the growth curve, you would have doubled your weight at 10 years old by the time you were 18...



Hee... and be very happy about it, too.  400 pounds at 5'10" would be great! :eat1:


----------



## pdesil071189 (Nov 27, 2009)

All I really remember is that i was 350lbs in 8th Grade


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 2, 2009)

i was weighting 290lbs in high school..


----------

